# .rtf in html konvertieren



## climber (12. Mrz 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich bräuchte dringend eine Funktion mit der ich rtf-dateien in html konvertieren kann. Ich habe in der standard java api nichts gefunden. Weiss vielleicht jemand von euch, wo ich eine passende library her bekomm???


lg stefan


----------



## abollm (14. Mrz 2006)

Hast du dich schon einmal diesbezüglich bei sourceforge.net/projects/majix/ umgesehen?


----------



## kaie (14. Mrz 2006)

Wenn es eine sehr einfache Konvertierung sein darf, kann auch einfach auf die entsprechenden Swing-Bibliotheken zugegriffen werden. Dafür wurden die tollen EditorKits schließlich mal geschrieben, und auch wenn die von einem EditorKit gelesenen Dokumente nicht unbedingt mit einem anderen EditorKit wieder gespeichert werden können, gibt es doch eine Fallback-Möglichkeit mit dem MinimalHtmlWriter:


```
import java.io.*;
import javax.swing.text.*;
import javax.swing.text.html.*;
import javax.swing.text.rtf.*;

public class RtfToHtml
{
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
    {
        FileReader in = new FileReader("test.rtf");
        FileWriter out = new FileWriter("test.html");
        StyledDocument doc = new DefaultStyledDocument();
        new RTFEditorKit().read(in,doc,0);
        new MinimalHTMLWriter(out,doc).write();
        out.close();
    }
}
```

Ein kurzer Hack, der aber für reine Textdateien ganz brauchbar ist. Sobald allerdings Tabellen o.ä. hinzukommt, solltest Du besser auf umfangreichere Bibliotheken zugreifen.
Hoffe, das hat geholfen.

*KaiE*


----------

